# DAFV-Binnenfischertage - nur aus 6 Bundesländern Teilnehmer?



## Thomas9904 (1. September 2017)

Redaktionell







*DAFV-Binnenfischertage - nur noch aus 6 Bundesländern Teilnehmer?​*
Vom 21. – 23.07. 2017 fanden im Saarland die Binnenfischertage des DAFV, des Verbandes der organisierten Angelfischer, statt. 

Ob ein Bundesverband ein solches Angeln veranstalten muss, darüber lässt sich sicher trefflich streiten.

Wenn man aber schon mal praktisch angelt oder etwas fürs praktische Angeln macht, sollte man eigentlich erwarten, dass darüber von einem Verband der organisierten Sport- und Angelfischer auch berichtet wird, selbst wenn er in erster Linie ein Naturschutzverband ist.

Aber auch nach Wochen fanden wir dazu keine Berichterstattung auf den Seiten des DAFV.

Auf den Seiten des Saarverbandes (gesichert, weil nur Startseite und nicht als Extra - Artikel) wurde jedoch berichtet. 

Auch, dass nur noch Angler aus 6 von 16 Bundesländern (inkl. Saarland) teilgenommen haben. 

Um mehr darüber zu erfahren habe ich dann den DFV angemailt, da nach bisherigen Erfahrungen nicht davon auszugehen war, dass der DAFV antworten würde. Ich schrieb also zuerst den als bisher kompetent und pressefreundlich aufgetretenen Deutschen Fischerei-Verband als Dachverband des Berufs- und Angelfischer an. 

Die Antwort kam auch umgehend, auch mit dem Hinweis, es doch beim DAFV trotzdem zu versuchen.

Solche Ratschläge nehme ich gerne an und habe es dann auch umgesetzt und den DAFV entsprechend angemailt. 

Da über Wochen keine Antwort kam (allerdings hatte ich die Frist auch bis 01.09. gesetzt, nachdem der DFV direkt antworten konnte, dachte ich zugegeben, dass eh nix mehr kommt vom DAFV) , schrieb ich auch den Präsidenten des Fischereiverbandes Saar, Herrn Schneiderlöchner, an

Da auch da keine Antwort kam, habe ich dann auch den Fischereiverband Saar allgemein angeschrieben. 

Am letzten Tag der Frist kam dann noch die Antwort des DAFV. 

*Ich möchte hier AUSDRÜCKLICH loben, dass der DAFV seine bisherige Missachtung der Presse zu ändern scheint und auf Fragen nun zu antworten.*
Der Inhalt der Antwort machte leider  allerdings eine Nachfrage unumgänglich.

Die Antwort vom Saarland oder vom Saar-Präsi Schneiderlöchner fehlt noch immer. 

Nachfolgend die Antwort des DFV, die umgehend kam. Die Antworten des DFV sind in blau in meine Anfragemail eingefügt. Danach die Mail an den DAFV, die am letzten Tag der Frist kam, auch da die Antworten blau markiert.

Daran anschliessend dann meine auf Grund der Antwort des DAFV notwendigen Nachfragen.

Die Mails Präsident Schneiderlöchner und Fischereiverband Saar blieben unbeantwortet und kommen danach.

*Mail an DFV mit Antwort*


> Sehr geehrter Präsident Ortel, lieber Holger,
> sehr geehrter Dr. Breckling,
> 
> leider verweigert ja ihr eigentlich zuständiger Spartenverband DAFV die Zusammenarbeit mit Medien wie uns, daher wähle ich gerne den Weg über den mir als kompetent und pressefreundlich bekannten DFV und stelle hiermit die Fragen dem DFV als zuständigem Dachverband.
> ...



*Mail an DAFV mit Antwort*


> *Sehr geehrter Herr Finkbeiner,
> 
> vielen Dank für die Anfrage. Wie gewünscht, schicken wir ihnen Fristgerecht unsere Antworten.
> *
> ...



-----------------------------------------------------------​*Rückfragemail an DAFV*


> Sehr geehrter Herr Seggelke,
> 
> recht herzlichen Dank für ihre fristgerechte Antwort.
> 
> ...



-----------------------------------------------------------​


*Mail ohne Antwort an Herrn Schneiderlöchner*


> Sehr geehrter Herr Schneiderlöchner,
> 
> im Bericht auf Ihrer Verbandsseite zu den Binnenfischertagen des DAFV schreiben Sie, es wären organisierte Sport- und Angelfischer aus 6 Bundesländern anwesend gewesen.
> 
> ...



*Mail ohne Antwort an Fischereiverband Saar*


> Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
> 
> ich vermute, Herr Schneiderlöchner wird im Urlaub sein,da er bis zu seiner Abstimmungsniederlage im DAFV ja immer unsere Fragen beantwortete.
> 
> ...



Thomas Finkbeiner

*Aktualisierung 08.09. 2017 14 Uhr 55*

Zur Rückfragemail kam soeben fristgemäß die Antwort.

Nachfolgend zuerst die Antwort des DAFV sowie darauf meinen Dank für die Antwort.


			
				Antwort DAFV schrieb:
			
		

> Sehr geehrter Herr Finkbeiner,
> 
> der von uns mitgetragene und finanziell unterstützte kompetente Dachverband kann zu den von Ihnen erfragten Interna nur wenig mitteilen.
> 
> ...





			
				Dank Redaktion für Antwort DAFV schrieb:
			
		

> Sehr geehrter Herr Seggelke,
> herzlichen Dank für ihre Antwort, die wir so veröffentlichen werden.
> 
> Ich verstehe Ihre Anmerkung zur Veröffentlichung nicht, da ja in der der heutige Tag vermerkt war als Frist vermerkt war und Sie ja auch fristgemäß geantwortet haben.
> ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. September 2017)

*AW: DAFV-Binnenfischertage - nur aus 6 Bundesländern Teilnehmer?*

Um das nochmal ausdrücklich lobend zu erwähnen:
*Dass der DAFV augenscheinlich wieder Presseanfragen zu beantworten scheint, muss man absolut loben!!*

Auch wenn die Antworten inhaltlich nur zu Nachfragen anregten, hat Geschäftsführer Seggelke hier immerhin etwas geschafft, was der DAFV in den letzten 4 Jahren so in der Art nicht hinbekommen hat!!

Antworten!

*Dafür *(aber explizit NICHT für den Inhalt der Antwort) *hat Herr Seggelke meinen vollsten Respekt!*


----------



## Ørret (1. September 2017)

*AW: DAFV-Binnenfischertage - nur aus 6 Bundesländern Teilnehmer?*

Ja das stimmt,da hat er Charakter bewiesen... obwohl ihm warscheinlich klar war, das  du seine Antworten sezieren würdest hat er geantwortet! 
Charakter der Schneiderlöchner augenscheinlich fehlt,da er sich bisher nirgendwo ansatzweise irgendwie zu seiner Wahlniederlage  geäußert hat. Ebenso sein Stellvertreter der hier im board rumgetönt hat......beide sind schlechte Verlierer


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. September 2017)

*AW: DAFV-Binnenfischertage - nur aus 6 Bundesländern Teilnehmer?*

sezieren ist mein Job................


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. September 2017)

*AW: DAFV-Binnenfischertage - nur aus 6 Bundesländern Teilnehmer?*

PS:
Dazu muss ich noch sagen, dass weitere Fragen zu anderen Themen bis jetzt nicht beantwortet wurden bzw. die nachgefragte Freigabe nicht kam (Rückwurfverbot Dorsch etc.) .

Warum gerade hier geantwortet wurde, ist für mich nicht nachvollziehbar.

Aber eben lobend zu erwähnen, dass hier überrhaupt eine Antwort kam!!

ABER leider ist das eben inhaltlich so wie befürchtet. 
Man braucht sich nur Antwort angucken, bzw. daraus resultierend meine Rückfrage, gerade im Bereich Öffentlichkeits"arbeit":
Die schieben echt die Schuld auf Ehrenamtler, wenn nix veröffentlicht wird, obwohl sie einen BEZAHLTEN HAUPTAMTLER dafür haben, der dann nicht mal nachfasst (würde mich interessieren, was der den ganzen Tag treibt?) - ist doch irre, oder?

Siehe die Nachfragen:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *Rückfragemail an DAFV*
> 
> 
> > Sehr geehrter Herr Seggelke,
> ...



Und weitere Veranstaltungen zu planen, damits besser läuft und die nicht mal im Terminkalender zu haben und keine Werbung dafür zu machen und das noch in Konkurrenz zu weiteren Veranstaltungen zu setzen? 

Hallo wach???????????

Inhaltlich wurden also meine schlimmsten Befürchtungen noch locker getoppt..........

Wer als LV für so einen Verband wie den DAFV immer noch Geld bezahlt, hats echt nicht besser verdient (und müsste von seinen eigenen Mitgliedern eigentlich wegen Veruntreuung von Landesverbandsgeldern angezeigt werden ;-)) .


----------



## kati48268 (5. September 2017)

*AW: DAFV-Binnenfischertage - nur aus 6 Bundesländern Teilnehmer?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Die schieben echt die Schuld auf Ehrenamtler, wenn nix veröffentlicht wird, obwohl sie einen BEZAHLTEN HAUPTAMTLER dafür haben, der dann nicht mal nachfasst (würde mich interessieren, was der den ganzen Tag treibt?) - ist doch irre, oder?


Eine "richtige" Stellenbeschreibung eines ÖA-Mitarbeiters eines Dachverbandes würde natürlich auch beinhalten, dass er die PR von gemeinsamen Veranstaltungen & Aktivitäten, als Dachverband + Mitgliedsverbände, koordiniert.

Damit eben nicht so etwas wie unterschiedliche Zahlen an die Presse rausgehen 
_(wobei das in diesem Fall und bei dieser lächerlichen Beteiligung natürlich auch wumpe ist)_.

Wenn aber ein "Artikel" über eine gemeinsame Veranstaltung nur auf einer HP eines der teilnehmenden Mitglieds-Verbände erscheint, 
hat das *mit professioneller Öffentlichkeitsarbeit* 
(durch wen auch immer ausgeführt)
*absolut gar nichts zu tun!*

Es bleibt ein absolutes Rätsel, was _Olaf_ Lindner den ganzen Tag macht & wofür er eigentlich -mit Beitragsgeldern- bezahlt wird.

Bei dem Hype, den manche Mitgliedsverbände um seine Einstellung gemacht haben 
_(da war Martin Schulz 100%-Stimmenergebnis bei der Kandidatennominierung ein lauer Furz dagegen)_ 
ist es ein weiteres Rätsel, warum genau diese vorab hochjauchzend-feiernden Personen nicht längst mit brennenden Fackeln gen Berlin gezogen sind.

Von diesen Jubelpersern habe ich noch kein einziges Wort zu dem Komplett-Ausfall des DAFV-ÖA-Mitarbeiters gehört!


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. September 2017)

*AW: DAFV-Binnenfischertage - nur aus 6 Bundesländern Teilnehmer?*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Es bleibt ein absolutes Rätsel, was *Christian Lindner* den ganzen Tag macht & wofür er eigentlich -mit Beitragsgeldern bezahlt wird.


äääääh, der Christian ist für anders zuständig (haste gestern Wahl-TV geguckt? ;-)). 

Der hier vom DAFV ist Olaf, weiland bei uns als "tibulski" unterwegs..


----------



## kati48268 (5. September 2017)

*AW: DAFV-Binnenfischertage - nur aus 6 Bundesländern Teilnehmer?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> äääääh, der Christian ist für anders zuständig (haste gestern Wahl-TV geguckt? ;-)).
> 
> Der hier vom DAFV ist Olaf, weiland bei uns als "tibulski" unterwegs..


Ach, verdammt... _Olaf_ natürlich.
Hab's oben berichtigt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. September 2017)

*AW: DAFV-Binnenfischertage - nur aus 6 Bundesländern Teilnehmer?*

:q:q:vik::vik::q:q


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. September 2017)

*AW: DAFV-Binnenfischertage - nur aus 6 Bundesländern Teilnehmer?*

*Aktualisierung 08.09. 2017 14 Uhr 55*

Zur Rückfragemail kam soeben fristgemäß die Antwort.

Nachfolgend zuerst die Antwort des DAFV sowie darauf meinen Dank für die Antwort. Am Ende nochmal die eigentliche Rückfrage zum Verständnis.



			
				Antwort DAFV schrieb:
			
		

> Sehr geehrter Herr Finkbeiner,
> 
> der von uns mitgetragene und finanziell unterstützte kompetente Dachverband kann zu den von Ihnen erfragten Interna nur wenig mitteilen.
> 
> ...





			
				Dank Redaktion für Antwort DAFV schrieb:
			
		

> Sehr geehrter Herr Seggelke,
> herzlichen Dank für ihre Antwort, die wir so veröffentlichen werden.
> 
> Ich verstehe Ihre Anmerkung zur Veröffentlichung nicht, da ja in der der heutige Tag vermerkt war als Frist vermerkt war und Sie ja auch fristgemäß geantwortet haben.
> ...





			
				Rückfragemail an DAFV schrieb:
			
		

> *Rückfragemail an DAFV*
> 
> 
> > Sehr geehrter Herr Seggelke,
> ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. September 2017)

*AW: DAFV-Binnenfischertage - nur aus 6 Bundesländern Teilnehmer?*

Interessant an de Antwort:
 "Teilnehmerquoten von Anglern, die über den Promille-Bereich hinausgehen, sind für niemanden erstrebenswert.  "

Kein Wunder, wenn man dann so dilettantisch bzw. gar nicht berichtet, wenn man eh keine große Teilnehmerzahl anstrebt.

Dass man die Öffentlichkeitsarbeit so wie sie aktuell im DAFV "geschieht", für anscheinend mindestens ausreichend hält, wie es aus der Antwort hervorgeht, muss ja niemand teilen..

Vielsagend ist das alles allemal.....................




Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *Aktualisierung 08.09. 2017 14 Uhr 55*
> 
> Zur Rückfragemail kam soeben fristgemäß die Antwort.
> 
> ...


----------



## Kolja Kreder (8. September 2017)

*AW: DAFV-Binnenfischertage - nur aus 6 Bundesländern Teilnehmer?*

ich finde sex zu haben ist besser, also keinen sex zu haben


----------



## Rannebert (8. September 2017)

*AW: DAFV-Binnenfischertage - nur aus 6 Bundesländern Teilnehmer?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Interessant an de Antwort:
> "Teilnehmerquoten von Anglern, die über den Promille-Bereich hinausgehen, sind für niemanden erstrebenswert.  "




Aber Thomas, hier hast Du doch gerade die Rechfertigung für die schlechte Öffentlichkeitsarbeit gefunden.
Sobald die Teilnehmerquote über den Promille-Bereich hinausgeht, also womöglich in den Prozentbereich gelangt, ist das nicht mehr erstrebenswert. Das sind dann einfach zuviele auf einmal...


Und damit das nicht passiert, informiert man einfach niemanden! Problem gelöst! :q


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (8. September 2017)

*AW: DAFV-Binnenfischertage - nur aus 6 Bundesländern Teilnehmer?*

Sollten wir nicht froh sein, dass die keine Öffentlichkeitsarbeit betreiben?

Außerdem passen 3 Angler besser auf ein Foto als 150. Eventuell haben die einfach nur kein gutes Objektiv...


----------



## kati48268 (8. September 2017)

*AW: DAFV-Binnenfischertage - nur aus 6 Bundesländern Teilnehmer?*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Sollten wir nicht froh sein, dass die keine Öffentlichkeitsarbeit betreiben?
> ...


Absolut richtig.
Auch haben die Jahre, in denen die sich nur mit sich selbst beschäftigt haben, Anglern nicht so viel Schaden gebracht, wie jetzt, wo sie in Teilen so etwas wie Aktivität zeigen;
schon reiht sich Sachden an Schaden (s. all die Dinge um den Ostseedorsch).

Blöd nur, dass der Laden auch bei absoluter Inaktivität eine Menge Beitragsgelder frisst, die eigentlich für anständige Interessenvertretung benötigt werden.

Blöd & beschämend, wenn dann auch noch zusätzliches Personal eingestellt wird, das einerseits von all den Jubelpersern als großer Heilsbringer gefeiert wird,
andererseits eine Effizienzsteigerung von exakt 0 bringt.

Es stelle sich mal ein jeder vor, so ein Öffentlichkeitsarbeiter wie Olaf Lindner würde in der eigenen Firma für Wärme sorgen...


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. September 2017)

*AW: DAFV-Binnenfischertage - nur aus 6 Bundesländern Teilnehmer?*

dazu noch:
Weder wurde die Frage beantwortet ob es jetzt 6 oder 7 Länder waren, die Frage nach dem seltsamen Privatkonto blieb unbeantwortet und manches mehr..

Lesen (Nachfrage wie Antwort) und selber Meinung bilden, in wie weit sowas als substantielle Antwort eines seriösen Verbandes gesehen werden könnte..


----------

